# brown rice / bloat



## klc9100 (Mar 3, 2011)

i just added brown rice to my diet. it bloats the hell out of me. is this normal? will my body adjust to it, or will i just have to be swole up all the time if i'm gonna eat it?


----------



## tigger1 (Mar 3, 2011)

any kind of rice usually give me a bloat feeling...it does suck in a lot  of water when you cook it...plus being a complex carb with slower  digestion.  How does white rice effect u?

If u can afford it, black rice is sick!!  ranked even better than blueberries for foods with most benefits.  REAL PRICEY THOUGH...


----------



## klc9100 (Mar 3, 2011)

tigger1 said:


> any kind of rice usually give me a bloat feeling...it does suck in a lot of water when you cook it...plus being a complex carb with slower digestion. How does white rice effect u?
> 
> If u can afford it, black rice is sick!! ranked even better than blueberries for foods with most benefits. REAL PRICEY THOUGH...


 

i don't know about white rice. i don't really like rice at all. i don't usually eat it. i just started for health benefits. i'm trying to eat clean (chicken, turkey, fish, steak, veggies, fruit & protein shakes).


----------



## tigger1 (Mar 3, 2011)

u could try adding probiotics like acidophilus and/or bifidus.  I sometimes take slow walk after eating when i get that feeling.  maybe some gas ex 

u r obviously experienced with your diet, if it gets too bad i guess your gonna have to find another complex carb with good benifits


----------



## Jodi (Mar 3, 2011)

It's the fiber - you'll get use to it.


----------



## vortrit (Mar 3, 2011)

I bought some brown rice in cups that you just microwave. It's the worse tasting thing I've every had.


----------



## LionInTheJungle (Mar 3, 2011)

vortrit said:


> I bought some brown rice in cups that you just microwave. It's the worse tasting thing I've every had.



second that!  i'll stick to the rice cooker or stove


----------



## MDR (Mar 3, 2011)

Rice cooker is the way to go.  I agree with the previous post about getting used to it.  Just takes some time.


----------



## vortrit (Mar 3, 2011)

LionInTheJungle said:


> second that!  i'll stick to the rice cooker or stove



I usually do use a rice cooker, but I just moved and do not have all my belongings moved yet. I should be getting it this weekend.


----------



## LionInTheJungle (Mar 3, 2011)

vortrit said:


> I usually do use a rice cooker, but I just moved and do not have all my belongings moved yet. I should be getting it this weekend.



actually to be honest i hate doing brown rice in my rice cooker.. never seems to be right so i just use the stove.  need to buy a better rice cooker i guess...


----------



## 2B1 (Mar 3, 2011)

I've always cooked on the stove.  Takes longer but I enjoy cooking.  I usually get the bloat feeling anytime I make a change in my diet.  It passes within a week or two as my body adapts to the change, however.


----------



## vortrit (Mar 4, 2011)

LionInTheJungle said:


> actually to be honest i hate doing brown rice in my rice cooker.. never seems to be right so i just use the stove.  need to buy a better rice cooker i guess...



Yeah, brown rice doesn't seem as good in the rice cooker. I really like the sticky white rice the best. I usually mix them half and half.


----------



## tigger1 (Mar 4, 2011)

never used a rice cooker.  does it lessen the amount of moisture in the rice when done compared to stove top cooking..?


----------



## metalmayhem (Mar 4, 2011)

I guess I'm just carb sensitive, but rice makes me smooth and bloated as hell. Sweet potatoes aren't as bad. Just have to keep it to a minimum.


----------

